# CID display replacement for F25 2016 X3 Xline



## talen316 (Dec 11, 2015)

The LCD display just went out on my 2016 X3. The part number of the display is 65509370870. Local dealer quoted me over $4300 to replace it which seems insane even for dealer prices, so I've been looking for a used display online, but can't seem to find this particular one. However, Opuradio has the part for $388 + shipping, but ships from China.









BMW 8.8 CID Display BM 9370870 Monitor for X3 F25 X4 F26 NBT Radio Navigation


BMW 8.8 CID Display BM 9370870 Monitor for X3 F25 X4 F26 NBT Radio Navigation




www.opuradio.com





Anyone have any experience with Opuradio and their products? Any other suggestions on where to find this display stateside at a reasonable price, either new or used in good condition or possibly recommend a good aftermarket display?

Thanks


----------



## talen316 (Dec 11, 2015)

Well if anyone is interested or knows anyone who has their display go out on them, don't let them get ripped by the dealer. My dealer quoted me over $4300 to replace the CID!!! They told me that BMW does not sell just the display module (which is true), but rather they sell it as part of a larger assembly (#65509370870) and that my ONLY option was to replace the entire CID assembly for which they wanted to charge me $4300.

I searched online used part dealers to try to find a used one pulled from a totaled vehicle, but the specific assembly required for my model was not to be found anywhere.

I took apart the display assembly and after a quick google search, I discovered that just the LCD screen itself is detachable and easily replaced. The LCD screen (manufactured by Sharp) is a sub $100 part that is readily available out of China. I purchased it from Opuradio. So for about $140 including express shipping, I got the Sharp panel in about 5 days, swapped it out with the broken panel, plugged it in and worked perfectly!!!

So what the BMW dealer would have charged $4300 for, was remedied for $140. Shame on BMW for not at least offering the display panel to be purchased separately instead of making the customer purchase an entire assembly for thousands of dollars for which the additional components are not even needed to replace just the display.

Anyway, hopefully others can avoid a similar costly expenditure if they come across this thread. I hate to think of how many people just let the dealer stick it to them on this repair. Attached pics are of the defective LCD panel removed from vehicle.


----------



## kitchy2k (12 mo ago)

Any chance you can give me details of the part that you bought... I have the same issue as you....


----------

